# Jewelry Boxes



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

These boxes were not made by me . We have an inmate hobby craft program where I work, and these are some boxes being made . The first is a lid for a box being made out of FBE from @Kevin that we traded for about 1.5 years ago. When finished it will be donated for our local charity event in March . I will post a final pic of it when it is completed . 


The second box is Buckeye Burl cast w green polytex resin . I was truly amazed at how awesome it turned out. I never would have thought to choose green to go w buckeye. 
The third is manzanita burl cast w red polytex resin . 
All the boxes are finished w clear polytex resin .

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 18 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 11, 2015)

Those are eye popping! Did the inmates do the casting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Those are eye popping! Did the inmates do the casting?



Yes, they do their own casting. They square up the piece, then using cardboard and tape to "seal" off the sides, they begin pouring one side at a time.


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow those look awesome. The gloss on those is awesome too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 11, 2015)

Are they using any sort of pressure system or just pouring it and letting gravity do the work?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

Just gravity and a lil propane torch to heat it a lil to get any air bubbles to rise and "soften" the resin so it fill all the voids in . The boxes are made put of "solid" pieces, no joinery. After the color pour is completed, they will cut the lid off and depending on what they plan to do with the underside of the lid, they may touch up the color pour if it won't be covered w velvet. They use a router to remove wood, and create slots in the "box" portion.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 11, 2015)

Any chance you could get pictures of the inside?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Any chance you could get pictures of the inside?



I will take pics of the inside of the FBE box when it is finished.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 11, 2015)

Tom - Thats just plain cool. Great program and I'm assuming your leading it. Way to go. Knowing this program is out there softens my anxiety about going to prison by about 1%

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice boxes.


----------



## kris stratton (Jan 11, 2015)

nice little boxes,i do like that green on the buckeye,might try that color combo out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 11, 2015)

The buckeye one is probably my favorite. I'd definitely bid on those at a charity event. Do you donate the wood and resin?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> The buckeye one is probably my favorite. I'd definitely bid on those at a charity event. Do you donate the wood and resin?



Yes, I donate the wood, resin, velvet and hardware for the boxes being made for the charity event .


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a small gnarly slab I want to cast for a table top. I was checking out your polytex, is it basically the bar top type, 2 part stuff? Did they tint it their selves?


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 12, 2015)

Those are gorgeous boxes. As was said before I would most likely be bidding on them in a charity auction. I am having a hard time deciding on a favorite between the red and green but am leaning toward the green.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Jan 12, 2015)

ohhhhh wooooww!! those are absolutely amazing!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 12, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I have a small gnarly slab I want to cast for a table top. I was checking out your polytex, is it basically the bar top type, 2 part stuff? Did they tint it their selves?



Yes they do their own tinting. Bar top pour is very similar . This is the website they order from. I'm not sure if the general public can buy from them or not. http://www.decortime.com


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 15, 2015)

Fantastic boxes wonderful program. I hope the results are as grand as the boxes.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jan 19, 2015)

Tom (@manbuckwal ),
How thick are you casting some of this stuff? I am thinking about trying some of this resin for waste wood blanks and was wondering how it would behave in say a thicker 1.5" thick poor.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 19, 2015)

Some of the blocks start out 3"-4" thick when they start pouring the resin . If you have a large void, pour slowly so u do not create air bubbles and have a lil propane/butane torch handy in case you do get a cpl bubbles. You can pass the flame back n forth across the top to heat/thin the pour to allow the bubbles to rise.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 19, 2015)

SO looking at that link. Is it the "Polytex" Resin Coating, or the "Crystal Clear" casting resin that they used?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 19, 2015)

Too cool! The green and buckeye combo works well as does the other cast combo. They do nice work on the boxes!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> SO looking at that link. Is it the "Polytex" Resin Coating, or the "Crystal Clear" casting resin that they used?



Polytex Resin .


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 20, 2015)

More progress on the FBE
The bigger center rectangle compartment will remain as it is, the other compartments will get velvet in them.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks like even though they call it a coating, it cast very well, gonna try it...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Aurora North (Jan 27, 2015)

They're all nice, but that buckeye is just wicked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 3, 2015)

The box is now complete with the velvet installed . There are some ring slots on each side .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 4, 2015)

OMG! those are some of the nicest boxes I have seen in a long long time! Absolute works of art and the program you have started is out of sight! Thumbs up from Missouri ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Feb 18, 2015)

They look Great Manbuckwal!! A+++++
Angie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

Well as you can see this is not a jewelry box, but a poker chip box . It will be going to the charity event along with the FBE box. The wood is a chunk of walnut i had drying for about 4 years . The top will be for poker chips and there will be drawer on each side underneath to house the cards and.........i will leave the other as a surprise when its completed .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 22, 2015)

I wish I had the knowledge to do this..


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Feb 22, 2015)

Is this something we hide from the loved ones. lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I wish I had the knowledge to do this..



It is definitely something you could do Elliot, acquiring the necessary tools is the bigger challenge .


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

Hardwood1980 said:


> Is this something we hide from the loved ones. lol



Can't see any reason to hide poker chips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a 1 1/2 hp router. What else do you use?


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I have a 1 1/2 hp router. What else do you use?



A table saw was used to cut the lid off most of the way, then finished with a handsaw and run thru a planer. The area where the chip trays sit was hogged out with a router . We removed a 3/16" slice off the bottom using a tablesaw most of the way as well, then made multiple slices/passes with the tablesaw to create the void underneath where the drawers will go .


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 22, 2015)

I have all the things needed except knowledge and experience haha


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I have all the things needed except knowledge and experience haha



Use some scrap to practice on and gain the experience. You can use a piece of 1/4 thick plexi-glass on the router base to see thru and allow you to take out a bigger area like where the trays lay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Feb 22, 2015)

look at the grain here... i love it


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

Hardwood1980 said:


> look at the grain here... i love itView attachment 72123



Angie, did u mean for this piece of wood to be posted here ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tom when is the charity auction?


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Tom when is the charity auction?



March 7.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 23, 2015)

How much do these boxes usually sell for there?


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> How much do these boxes usually sell for there?


 Im figuring the FBE will go for 150-200 and the poker chip box 350-500 .


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 23, 2015)

What about the Other 2 boxes from the beginning of the post with the polytex resin cast? Those might be my favorite.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 23, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> What about the Other 2 boxes from the beginning of the post with the polytex resin cast? Those might be my favorite.



Those two boxes were made as gifts . I imagine the buckeye would easily fetch 150-200 and the manzanita due to its smaller size 100-125.


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 23, 2015)

Thats too bad. Those were my favorites haha Wish I coulda bid on them. Thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Awesome stuff Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 2, 2015)

Getting closer to being finished. One coat of oil on the lid and the drawers are have their compartments in em. 
Also put some gabon ebony feet on it to allow "grasping" the drawer from underneath instead of using a knob.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 5, 2015)

Here is the completed poker chip box. Finished w Danish oil .

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 5, 2015)

Wow! Amazed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 7, 2015)

Along with the FBE and Walnut box, this call Jonathan made for me will be getting auction/raffled off tonight.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 9, 2015)

All very nice work. I am sure the auction was a hit but we are going to need an update on the selling prices just so we can be in awe. You are helping cultivate a great thing with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 22, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> A table saw was used to cut the lid off most of the way, then finished with a handsaw and run thru a planer. The area where the chip trays sit was hogged out with a router . We removed a 3/16" slice off the bottom using a tablesaw most of the way as well, then made multiple slices/passes with the tablesaw to create the void underneath where the drawers will go .


How did you cut the troughs where the chips sit?


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 22, 2015)

sgartennga said:


> How did you cut the troughs where the chips sit?




A Router bit .


----------

